
US government staff wildly oblivious to basic computer, info security safeguards - sohkamyung
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/26/government_security_failures_report/
======
Smoosh
Yeah, so I just completed an Australian Government security clearance
application.

After filling out the details online, they are downloaded on forms for you to
print out, sign and have witnessed.

You then scan and _email_ those forms, with all your personal details on them,
to a generic inbox. As PDF attachments. Unencrypted. I couldn't believe it.

~~~
drofmij
It’s better than fax -barely. I worked for a company that builds HR software
for gov customers including digital versions of forms with encryption etc. Day
one I was faxing all of my own HR forms to HQ in another state.

------
bifrost
No. Way. Seriously though, we've only had about 40 years of this problem and
people wonder why I'm not a fan of giving the government anything new...

